# MIDI: Nur wenige Percussion-Instrumente nutzbar



## cyclohexan (14. Okt 2015)

Hi,

ich habe eine Java-Applikation geschrieben, die auf verschiedenen MIDI-Kanälen selbst-definierte Töne spielen kann.
Kanal 9 ist bekanntlich der Percussion-Kanal, so dass verschiedene Notenwerte unterschiedlichen Schlaginstrumenten entsprechen.
Für die Notenwerte 35 bis 81 sind feste Instrumente definiert, wie hier beschrieben:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_MIDI#Perkussionskl.C3.A4nge

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das ganze, aber für viele Notenwerte auf dem Percussion-Kanal bekomme ich den exakt gleichen Ton (der übrigens nichts mit dem zu erwartenden Instrument zu tun hat).

Mehr oder weniger unterschiedliche Töne bekomme ich für folgende Werte:
35-36, 38, 40-52, 55, 57, 59.
Die passen auch halbwegs zur offiziellen Beschreibung.

Für alle anderen wird der exakt gleiche Ton erzeugt. Das betrifft also:
37, 39, 53-54, 56, 58, 60-81

Statt der 47 als unterschiedlich definierten Percussion-Instrumente gibt es also nur 19.
Während die anderen 28 alle den gleichen Ton erzeugen.

Ich habe auch schon die Deluxe-Soundbank installiert (http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/soundbanks-135798.html), aber dadurch hat sich nichts geändert.
Das Problem habe ich sowohl mit OpenJDK 1.7.0 als auch mit Oracle Java8.

Woran liegt das?
Kennt die Sound-API von Java einfach nicht mehr Percussion-Instrumente?
Oder implementiert die Oracle-Soundbank einfach nicht den vollen MIDI-Standard?
Kann man das irgendwie hinbekommen?


----------

